# Newbie with siamese...



## lou_5357 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi, my name is Lou. I have just discovered this forum and think it looks great. I have 3 siamese cats; a seal, tortie and a blue, all aged between 6 and 7 years.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Lou,
Welcome to the forum
And feel free to post as many pictures as you wish :wink:


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

3 Siameses! Wow - beautiful! One of my cats is a female Siamese mix and she is such a love - territorial but a love. Welcome to this wonderful forum. You will really love it. I


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome! 
It's hard to get away from this forum once you sign on. So beware! 
:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

It won't take you long to get hooked on this site. Please post some pictures soon.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Post pictures soon, Siamese are very beautiful cats


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Well, well... another siamese owned person. GREAT!!!!

*rolls out the red carpet* WELCOME!

Now you have an obligation, since we're a few siamese crazy people here, you have to post pictures of your cats. And lots of pictures... I mean a bundle!


----------



## lou_5357 (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.  Where are you all from? I live in the Uk and I get the impression many people on here are from the USA. If that's the case, I'll log on late at night instead. :wink: 
Pictures would be good but, er..how do I do that? I don't have a digital camera but my son uses a web cam. Should I use that instead? I tried mailing a friend with pictures from the webcam of my rabbit (french lop, who at 4 months old is now bigger than any of my cats!) but I didn't think much of the quality of them.
I have a bit of a sad story to tell about 2 of my cats actually, which is why I had a look for a site like this in the first place. I've had Charlie (my blue point) for 7 years and he's fantastic - real 'lad' though. About a year ago I took on two former queens; Pandora, my seal point and Nakita (her grandmother) who's a tortie. Within a few days it became very apparent that these two little ladies were going to take a long time to settle in. They were very both nervous, etc. A year down the line there's been some progress. Both now go out in the garden with confidence and I think they're fairly settled but certain patterns in their behaviour would suggest to me that these cats have had little human contact. It's almost as though they've been caged for most of their life. Pandora hates being picked up but likes being stroked - I have to go to her though and I can't get near to Nakita, who's only allowed me 2 very slow strokes since her arrival.
Neither of them 'talk', rather, they occasionally mew, just like newborns.
Neither of them know how to play either! Should I try and encourage them some more, or just accept that this has been a real learning curve for them anyway.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Well, you can post both early and late, since we're a few from Europe as well as these americans... you can satisfy us all. 

Anyway, sad to hear about your ladies. It sounds like it needs a lot of work to get them "humanized". But I'm always hopeful, Siamese are so intelligent and with some stubborness and hard work I'm sure you'll make their lives a lot better.

Regarding pictures (a must!), yes I think the web cam can do, even if it won't be the greatest pictures, it's pictures! You can upload them from your computer to the section called "Cat Photos" here (look at the top right corner) and then you can post the link to them in a message. Just use the Img-button and then post the link and close the tag after the link (images should end with jpg, gif, png, etc).


----------



## petit chat (Jul 20, 2004)

I just love siamese kitties. We had a blue growing up, Sidney. He was one mean cat, lol. But, he had his moments when he was lovey...mostly with my mother. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Lou. A belated welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## LE Cat (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi fellow Siamese owner!
You're so lucky to have 3! I only have one, but she went through a similar situation. She was at a breeder who dumped her at the vet to be put to sleep when the didn't want her.  When I got her home she acted a lot like your girls do, it seems she was abused. However, after 6 years with her she has made a lot of improvement. I don't think your kitties will ever forget, mine is still very nervous and shy. But she has definately bonded. Thier true Siamese personality (friendly and very attached to one person) will probably show soon, at least towards family. I just had to spend as much time as I could being around her until she got used to me. Also, your kitties will probably take comfort from each other at first. Let me know if you have any other questions and good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

And yet another Siamese mother! I have a blue point male and a seal point female, both five years old. I used to breed them. What happened to your cats (both of you) is cruelty! It's like having a living money maker, not a pet who has an occasional litter, and has the benefit of the breed in mind. Poor babies. Thank God you rescued them.

A very warm welcome!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Maybe we should ask to get our own little forum here... the Siamese forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Watchout, catman, it's a Siamese takeover! (nah, we wouldn't do that to you!) :wink:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Just a tiny bit *sinister laugh*


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

CyberPet said:


> Maybe we should ask to get our own little forum here... the Siamese forum


Do mutts like my Punky count? She's just as good as a purebred cat, I promise. :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Cyber Pet - if you are ever going to write/publish a book please let me know - your posts are so funny and make me laugh instantly. You are a blast - such good therapy


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Padunk said:


> Do mutts like my Punky count? She's just as good as a purebred cat, I promise. :wink:


Suuuuure... Punky can be a sympathy siamese, like the ugly cousin from the outback. 

ioana, I'm not funny, I just talk funny because I'm from Sweden.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Welcome! I also have a blue point Siamese. 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rob, your Punky is welcome to join the coup!

Petra, you do not talk funny; you ARE funny! Wanna fight about it?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Petra, you do not talk funny; you ARE funny! Wanna fight about it?


Sure!! *jumps up and down, jabs my hands at Jeanie, then falls over since I fogot to tie my shoelaces* Ooooooops! You win!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Muaha ha :lol: !


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! We would love to see pictures of your cats.


----------

